# Two Goldens in High Kill Shelters in KY



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

As always please contact GRRAND and any other rescues that you can think of.



Sunshine is a younger female. She should have a good shot with GRRAND since Shelbyville is only about half an hour from their home base.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13522735 


Celena is an adult female. The Harlan shelter has to PTS regularly for space. She needs busted out NOW! Harlan is in Eastern KY, so it may be worth contacting any rescues in Tennessee or West Virginia.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13469124


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow those are two gorgeous girls. I can't believe that Sunshine's owners aren't looking for her.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope they will be saved.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thoe are beautiful girls. They have to get out and find homes.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sure wish that newbie near Louisville would log back on and see these sweethearts.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Has anyone contacted a rescue? If so, which rescues? I'm in and out. I have company, but list the rescues you've already contacted, please...

I have to run out...I don't know anything about the rescues on this list, but try these in ADDITION to the GR rescues. Sometimes all breed rescues are extremely welcoming to GR's.

http://www.pgaa.com/kentucky.html

Okay,

I emailed GRRAND, Heartland, and TN? We can't just wish, we have to do something...I say this with a song in my heart. Not to stop anyone from wishing...

I've got to run!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've heard nothing from the rescues I contacted. I just wanted to update.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Any word from GRRAND?

I also emailed Celena's info on to the neighboring TN rescues:


 Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue​
 Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue​
 Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.​
 Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue​


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I also e-mailed GRRAND over the weekend.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Good News!

The TN rescues are looking in to Celena. I was looped into their email correspondence this morning as they replied to my email. Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue made contact with the shelter yesterday. TVGRR is also looking into both Celena and Sunshine.

It was nice to see rescues working together to try to save this Golden.

Also something to note: It was mentioned in the email correspondence that "GRRAND historically has not ventured this far from Louisville."

I just noticed the PetFinder listing for Sunshine said that she will be available for adoption until AFTER 4/24. Hopefully she will be adopted and if not GRRAND or TVGRR will be able to step in.

--
Rachel


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

If we could get help with a transport and someone pulling them we, could take them at Dirksfund


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't know anyone near Harlan that could pull, but I may know someone in Shelbyville who could help


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Celena*

When I clicked on Celena's pic it says rescue pending.

I hope someone got Sunshine out!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We are trying to see if someone could pull sunshine and get her some what closer to us..its 3- 3 1/2 hours one way for us


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

Did GRRAND say they could help w/transport?

I know a transport coor. in Louisville maybe she could help.
I emld. Kim just now and cc'd you, Mary
Kim Massey
[email protected]


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I was told a Golden Retriever rescue is aware of Celena, but was not told whether it was GRRAND or a Tennessee organization.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Got a call from the Shelby County shelter today. They told me that Sunshine is safe and will be leaving to a new home on Saturday once her time clears.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sounds like*

It sounds like both of these beautiful girls will be saved.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

YES! 

Both are now marked "Rescue Pending." I am not sure which rescue, though as the last time I was in contact with Heartland, they were having problems getting the shelter to respond to phone and email messages.

I have an email in to TVGRR.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

It's not TVGRR either. 

Looks like another rescue stepped up for these two. Glad they are safe


----------

